# Best Downhill Rim



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I know there is a thread like this somewhere, I just can't find it. I need your help choosing the perfect DH rim for my new setup. I just got a brand new pair of CK 12x150 and 20mm hubs. I need a rim which is reasonably light and strong. Light AND strong. Price is no object. What do you think of:

Sun Ringle ADD Lite (29mm) or 31mm or 33mm
Mavic 823 (UST)
729
721
DT Swiss 6.1D
DT Swiss 5.1D

I prefer to not have it be UST, because I already have non UST Maxxis tires, unless of course I can put a non-UST tire to a UST rim.


Whatever just pick what you think is cool. I like white rims.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I used search and I found this. (A thread titled "Best downhill rim" :skep: )

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4079272#poststop

If I was you and money is no object; powerdercoat some 823's white.


----------



## crushallcakes (Oct 4, 2007)

If money's no object you can also buy new tires. Then you can send the old ones to me.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

you can put non UST tires on a UST rim no problem. Light and strong? Get some 721s, or if planing to go UST some time, 823s


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I used search and I found this. (A thread titled "Best downhill rim" :skep: )


Don't worry that thread it just as useless as this one.

I want someone to say something about MTX/ADD's. I know the old width was 33mm, do the narrower rim choices change anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

NWchumba said:


> I know there is a thread like this somewhere, I just can't find it. I need your help choosing the perfect DH rim for my new setup. I just got a brand new pair of CK 12x150 and 20mm hubs. I need a rim which is reasonably light and strong. Light AND strong. Price is no object. What do you think of:
> 
> Sun Ringle ADD Lite (29mm) or 31mm or 33mm
> Mavic 823 (UST)
> ...


MTX 33 - I'm really starting to like this rim. Reasonable weight (under 700 gm), good internal width 25mm, and good strength. Our top level JrX (faster than most Pros) racer is having very good luck with these this season and he went through boxes of other rims last year. Sets up ghetto tubeless good, but you need to shim the interal circumference of the rim with a couple layers of velox.
823 - If you want a tubelss specific DH rim then this is your choice. If you don't need a tubeless rim then the 823 is heavy for it's width.
729 - A great choice if you run big tires like Maxxis 2.7, Mich 2.8 or even a Kend 2.5 (Kendas run big). It's a bit heavy but it keeps larger tires a bit more square (top of tire) so they corner better. I love this rim with a Maxxis 2.5 in really loose conditions. Also sets up ghetto tubelss very well.
721 - A very strong rim for only 600gm, but for me is too narrow use on the front of a DH bike if you ride in dry loose or use bigger than a smallish Maxxis 2.5. Does not setup ghetto tubeless well.
6.1 - This rim has issues. The orginal was very very soft (dented way too easy) and the replacement is so oversized that DH tires are very hard to install and often have to be cut to get off.
5.1 - As light and narrow as the 721, but not as strong. It is bit more dent resistant than the 6.1. Some top WC racers use these, but they use lots of them.

By the way we have MTX 33s on sale at Go-ride.com for $40 including white!

EDIT: I've been having trouble with the MTX and tubeless. It seems some setup first try and others just don't. At this time I would not recommend this rim for a tubeless conversion.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Go 823 and tubeless with Michelin DH16/24.1 tires and never look back.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> MTX 33 - I'm really starting to like this rim. Reasonable weight (under 700 gm), good internal width 25mm, and good strength. Our top level JrX (faster than most Pros) racer is having very good luck with these this season and he went through boxes of other rims last year. Sets up ghetto tubeless good, but you need to shim the interal circumference of the rim with a couple layers of velox.
> 823 - If you want a tubelss specific DH rim then this is your choice. If you don't need a tubeless rim then the 823 is heavy for it's width.
> 729 - A great choice if you run big tires like Maxxis 2.7, Mich 2.8 or even a Kend 2.5 (Kendas run big). It's a bit heavy but it keeps larger tires a bit more square (top of tire) so they corner better. I love this rim with a Maxxis 2.5 in really loose conditions. Also sets up ghetto tubelss very well.
> 721 - A very strong rim for only 600gm, but for me is too narrow use on the front of a DH bike if you ride in dry loose or use bigger than a smallish Maxxis 2.5. Does not setup ghetto tubeless well.
> ...


Thanks Scott I like you're review and I appreciate the balance of qualities of the MTX.

I think I'll go for some, but I work at the LBS so I'll just give Sun-Ringle a call on tuesday.

Oh yeah just got my ano green Chris King hubs!


----------



## theshore_KING (Apr 4, 2008)

I personally think that Industry Nines are the best, though if that's too expensive or u just dont want a whole damn 1000 dollar wheelset on ur hands, i would opt for Syncros DPS23 or Mavic EX728s or 721s (which u can get in white, i think). What ever you do DONT GET ALEX RIMS!!! Sun singletrakcs or ADDs are also another good option to check out, if you want. But really, it's up to you cus, you can get a super light or super strong rim, but I haven't seen or heard of one that's both (if there was a super light and super strong DH rim, I'd be in!!).

_Hope this helps,_


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

combatkimura said:


> Go 823 and tubeless with Michelin DH16/24.1 tires and never look back.


been running this for 6 years....I would never change...it is nice when you are at resorts riding while others have pinched flat.....

I have had 2 flats in 6 years....(dented side of rim after landing on pointed rock and it didn't seal.....and then that rim ripped sidewall of tire for second flat....so really one flat which was unavoidable)


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i am getting 721s but those mtx sound good too


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I got rid of my MTX's and went back to WTB Laser Disc DH's. They're supposed to be a couple G's lighter, but the important thing is my old ones never dented! My rear MTX had around 20 or so dents and bends in the rim. After every day of riding I'd check the rear rim to count the dammage. I used the same tires and same preassure as years past. I personally wouldn't recommend those rims if you ride on rough, East Coast style courses. Check the reveiws on here... Ttyl, Fahn

PS Use the search function... Here's the same exact post. Click on it. It's pretty informative. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=415521


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

LarryFahn said:


> Here's the same exact post. Click on it. It's pretty informative. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=415521


your funny


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

LarryFahn said:


> I got rid of my MTX's and went back to WTB Laser Disc DH's. They're supposed to be a couple G's lighter, but the important thing is my old ones never dented! My rear MTX had around 20 or so dents and bends in the rim. After every day of riding I'd check the rear rim to count the dammage. I used the same tires and same preassure as years past. I personally wouldn't recommend those rims if you ride on rough, East Coast style courses. Check the reveiws on here... Ttyl, Fahn
> 
> PS Use the search function... Here's the same exact post. Click on it. It's pretty informative. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=415521


That's the exact opposite results we've had with the Laswer Disc rims. They are the softest rim we've ever tested and dent just as easy as the DT 6.1. I believe both of those rims are made by Alex which is notorious for making soft rims. Where we ride in northern UT it is both high speed and rocky so we give a rim a pretty good workout too.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Well if these rims are weaker than they were 2-3 years ago I'll probably be changing to Mavics. Thanks for the heads up. I've owned several WTB's and they always seemed more reliable than the several Suns I've owned. In general, does this stand true? Mavics, I've just never bothered investing. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That's the exact opposite results we've had with the Laswer Disc rims. They are the softest rim we've ever tested and dent just as easy as the DT 6.1. I believe both of those rims are made by Alex which is notorious for making soft rims. Where we ride in northern UT it is both high speed and rocky so we give a rim a pretty good workout too.


I agree. I had Laser Discs on my Cuervo and a 3-day weekend at Whistler DESTROYED them! Super ding-o-rama... I brought some 823's the next year, and the year after that... No worries with that set-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That's the exact opposite results we've had with the Laswer Disc rims. They are the softest rim we've ever tested and dent just as easy as the DT 6.1. I believe both of those rims are made by Alex which is notorious for making soft rims. Where we ride in northern UT it is both high speed and rocky so we give a rim a pretty good workout too.


Alex Supra D are the $hit... Best part is they come laced to hubs for about $230. I don't know why I'd want to pay big $$ for wheelsets when Azonic Outlaws seem to get the job done. Maybe the hubs aren't blingy, but they seem to hold up just as good as any other high $$ hub, and they are smooth, quiet, and have no bearing drag. Sure, DT440s Hadleys, Kings or I9s would be nice, but I can buy 2 entire wheelsets for the price of a set of those hubs.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Bump...

How come all the tech info on this site is 2008? 

Anyways what's the new steeze on RIMs? Have the mtx33 but looking for a tad lighter. Tech on rims must have advanced yes?

What is out there sub 600G and can take a lick and for $100


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I just bought a pair of WTB Frequency i25's in 26". 490 grams each, 25 mm internal. Use WTB's TCS tubeless system, so UST compatible (or whatever). Cost ~$65 a rim shipped from CRC.
Stans Flow EX have similar specs (490 g / 25.5 mm internal IIRC) but cost more (~$110 ea).

Obviously strength/weight tradeoffs apply, but I've seen a lot of pics of DH bikes with Flows. If you need stronger and can pay a bit more (~$200 ea shipped?) then there is carbon (Light-bicycle, etc.)


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

cerebroside said:


> I just bought a pair of WTB Frequency i25's in 26". 490 grams each, 25 mm internal. Use WTB's TCS tubeless system, so UST compatible (or whatever). Cost ~$65 a rim shipped from CRC.
> Stans Flow EX have similar specs (490 g / 25.5 mm internal IIRC) but cost more (~$110 ea).
> 
> Obviously strength/weight tradeoffs apply, but I've seen a lot of pics of DH bikes with Flows. If you need stronger and can pay a bit more (~$200 ea shipped?) then there is carbon (Light-bicycle, etc.)


Damn that's pretty light. I was looking at the halo vapors 413g but just seem liked I'd blow them up dh. Freedoms are 545g seems like a good trade.

Those wtb's look pretty nice, too. Def want to go tubless
Has Mavic done anything. The 823 is the exact rim I had 10+ years ago.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Just picked up some WTB I25's (26) to build up this winter.
Coming from DT 600's
Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I have had good experiences with Mavic 721s, had a set of 36h Hope Pro 2s laced up to 721s on my Dirtbag and they handled everything I threw at them at Whistler, on the Shore and all over Washington and Oregon.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Been running D321/EX729 since...1998?... I guess I went wide rims before they were a thing (~31mm internal width), albeit not as wide as those old school Sun Doublewide rims (~33mm internal width).
They're a bit more expensive, but those Mavics are VERY worthy and easily tubeless'd via Stan's strips.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I have MTX-33 on my AM/trail bike and my DJ bike. The rear on the DJ is almost three years used, and still has no problems staying true. 

I had the MTX-33's built with straight gauge spokes for all wheels on both bikes.


----------

